# 6/03/18 lake livingston



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Went again this morning and they were biting. First place played out and went to another that did not let me down. Sure do like casting for those whites. I tried to get a picture of a double hookup but one got off. When You are by yourself you can only get limited amount of pictures.


Also the guys I saw riding around this morning I sure hope you found your way. They came thru willis and went north. As my light finally changed I took a left and then a right onto 1097 east. Went a couple blocks and here come this really nice truck and boat. Same guys I saw just passed. They pull out behind me and when we get to 150 I turn right and they turn left towards new waverly. When I got to cold spring they had got behind me again or it looked like them and they turned right going to cleveland. I hope they finally made it to the lake they wanted to go to or they were picking up a few extra people. I don't know.

Gotta go. my birds are out back looking for some fish scraps. Gotta clean some fish.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG Matt 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice report Matt, you have a roost of East Texas eagles going there.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Those east Texas Eagles like the new houses but the new house's don't like them. I got about 20 in the backyard right now. When They leave I will go bury whats left over.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report Matt, did the drone buzz you today?
There has been some obnoxiousness fisherman with a drone buzzing folks around the south end.
:ac550:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Fish on. Was the drone a game warden?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Loy it was not me and I did not see a drone where I was at. Only a couple boats went by.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> Thanks for the report. Fish on. Was the drone a game warden?


Not unless he drives a white Kenner with a merc motor lol!
I saw him catch it by hand for the landing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Matt, nice fish and nice birds, thanks for the great report 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

shadslinger said:


> Not unless he drives a white Kenner with a merc motor lol!
> I saw him catch it by hand for the landing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw the drone Saturday morning but he didn't buzz me with it. I know you get in trouble for shooting them down but I wonder what the penalty is for hitting it on "accident" with a slab?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I realized the buzzing hornet sound was this drone swooping around.
I wondered when my first exposure to one while fishing was going to happen.
And it was as annoying as I thought it would be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Good report Matt, did the drone buzz you today?
> There has been some obnoxiousness fisherman with a drone buzzing folks around the south end.
> :ac550:


 I think I know who the Drone Fisherman, was, Saturday!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

NICE FISH MATT!
I deny having a. Kenner
I deny fishing Saturday
I deny catching a bunch of fish
I certainly deny any drone!
I didnâ€™t even see Loy!!!
Per prevoius reports far too windy to fly a drone.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Matt for the post,


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Great report Matt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Me thinks you protest too strongly mr Gofish2day lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Pot Licking heck no....Drone Licking Maybe


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Gofish2day said:


> NICE FISH MATT!
> I deny having a. Kenner
> I deny fishing Saturday
> I deny catching a bunch of fish
> ...


Sounds a little FISHY

LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Dirt Daddy said:


> Pot Licking heck no....Drone Licking Maybe


Whoooo.. that sounds dirty ! LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pz316wa (May 23, 2010)

*drones*

I guess it is time to start carrying a shotgun with me and some clay pigeons that way when I see a drone I can practice skeet shooting only I might miss and hit the drone


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice !:brew2:


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Gofish2day said:


> NICE FISH MATT!
> I deny having a. Kenner
> I deny fishing Saturday
> I deny catching a bunch of fish
> ...


The Plot thickens!!!!!!!!:cop::cop:


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I figure if Loy says he saw a Drone it must be true. I searched all the video web sites this morning and this afternoon and figured with a celebrity like Loy, someone had to post the vid. All I could find was the link below. I can't see the Kenner that Loy mentioned.


__
https://flic.kr/p/42516000212


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Alright - that is better. I think it was locked out.


----------

